# Please help! must repipe asap / need advice



## floridagrl (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi,  I'm new here and losing whats left of my mind! Had a slab leak and must repipe asap - have gotten conflicting advice on whether to go with Flowguard Gold PVC (glued joints) or Pureflow ViegaPEX tubing with "crimped" fittings. Also, any feelings regarding the Manabloc system with the box that allows you to turn on/off individual sections of the house? One guy says is good, another says won't hold up good and expensive to fix. The PVC guy says he can run down the attic through an outside wall to get to our kitchen sink. The Pureflow guy says no, outside wall won't work, will go through the dining room inside wall and then run pipes INSIDE the cabinets all around the wall to get to the sink. Any and all advice SO VERY MUCH APPRECIATED! THANKS!


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome Floridagrl:
I recommend the Flowguard Gold CPVC. I think you will have a lower initial cost and less trouble and maintenance in the future.
As far as where to run the pipe? In Florida you should have no problem either way, especially in South Florida. Have you ever seen freezing weather at your house?
Another consideration would be to cut out a small section of the slab if you can determine the exact location of the leak. I know, it sounds like a lot of trouble but it could be confined to a one foot square. I like that a lot better than trying to run through walls, cabinets or anything else. Keep in mind, the walls will have to be repaired and refinished too.
Please post back and tell us how it worked out for you.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 8, 2007)

Sometimes if you need to find a leak you can hire someone with an infra red camera. It senses the temperature difference in the area where the leak is.
I just did one last week with our FLIR camera and found the leak in the main line in the yard. The line was 300 feet long. The temp outside was 35 degrees , where the leak was the ground was 54 degrees. Dug down and hit the muck in no time. 

Works when the temps are 10-15 degrees or more apart. 
Ground water is around 55 deg. 
Good luck and follow Glenns advice.


----------

